# Where to buy supplies



## Bob2886 (Oct 19, 2016)

Are there any local places that sell blanks and all the tools I need to get started or should I just order online?


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

The rod room in orange beach!!!


----------



## pompanojoe (Nov 24, 2011)

*Blanks*

Don't know where you're at in getting started, but I started by stripping quality used blanks and still do some of that when I find something I really like. Be happy to let you have a few from my pile of rods I never seem to get to. 850-526-2409.



Bob2886 said:


> Are there any local places that sell blanks and all the tools I need to get started or should I just order online?


----------

